# Have anyone noticed this as well?



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

If a PAX says he/she will tip you through the app, 9 out of 10 he/she will not tip you. I consistently get tipped by people who never mentioned the word "tip". But once they mention it, unless they hand you cash, they will most likely never do it.


----------



## buyanet (Dec 22, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> If a PAX says he/she will tip you through the app, 9 out of 10 he/she will not tip you. I consistently get tipped by people who never mentioned the word "tip". But once they mention it, unless they hand you cash, they will most likely never do it.


Yes. I've seen memes even going around talking about that. With that said, I'm a new driver and both times someone mentioned tipping me in the app, they did. Tipping is so random anyways.


----------



## Bumpsy (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah I’ve experienced the same. Most tips come from those that don’t say a word.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I wonder if by calling them out “youll Be part of the 8% that does” (put a low number so they feel guilty if they don’t) would up the tips.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I had about 80% of pax talking about “I will tip u in the app” follow through. 

Then there are those pax that only talk about tip subject. Those are the ones who are just dangling th subject just so that u will rate them 5 when they exit.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I’m tempted to test out a white board split in half. 

Number of rides this week one half and number of tippers on the other. See what happens.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Number of rides this week one half and number of tippers on the other. See what happens.


You'll get a white board split in half... I thought I would save you the effort.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

you ever heard the expression "talk is cheap"? It's one thats been around for a long time. It's origins come from the fact, that it's easy to talk the talk, but it's a whole lot harder to back it up. You can apply this expression to all the "talkers" in your life.



semi-retired said:


> You'll get a white board split in half... I thought I would save you the effort.


you will get a whiteboard that has a line marked in two parts, one of those parts delineating 12 percent of the board, the other representing 88 percent.


----------



## MasterOfWoke (Jan 25, 2018)

The way I look at it is to never expect a tip if they say they will. That way you are never disappointed when they don't follow through with their word.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> If a PAX says he/she will tip you through the app, 9 out of 10 he/she will not tip you. I consistently get tipped by people who never mentioned the word "tip". But once they mention it, unless they hand you cash, they will most likely never do it.





Zhenbuxianghua said:


> If a PAX says he/she will tip you through the app, 9 out of 10 he/she will not tip you. I consistently get tipped by people who never mentioned the word "tip". But once they mention it, unless they hand you cash, they will most likely never do it.


Are you sure Uber is not stealing it ?


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

MasterOfWoke said:


> The way I look at it is to never expect a tip if they say they will. That way you are never disappointed when they don't follow through with their word.


I think Warren Buffet said something like the key to happiness in life is managing expectations.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

When someone mentions tipping you in the app, say something along the lines of "oh thanks so much- you're amazing! Can you show me exactly how it's done before you exit the car, because I've have had a few passengers who said Uber makes it difficult to tip through the app and I'd love to see it from the passenger's point of view when you go through the process with me."

Play dumb (and make it appear as if you want to learn something from them) and the ones who truly intended on tipping shouldn't have any kind of problem going through tipping process with you in their phone.


----------

